# Anyone keep Practise journals???



## Mz B Flute

One Christmas my grandmother gave me a book with horses on it, and when I opened it, there were lined pages. She said it was to record each riding session I have so that I can remember what I've done and it helps you sort out your next steps, and just store great memories . 
We'd do it in school during exam week so that the teacher could keep an eye on our progress in music class. 

I'm thinking of picking the habit back up again... could be a good idea. 

Does anyone else write in a music journal?


----------



## Mz B Flute

It's great that I can see people are looking at this, but could you still respond?? 
Even if you don't keep one it would be great to see the "No I don't because _____ "


----------



## tenor02

yup. all the time.

usually try and make a plan on what/how i'm going to practice -- record how that goes in writing, with video, and audio recordings -- then go back and do a review/set goals for next practice, and create a plan on how to meet them.

practice logs are incredibly helpful and can really elevate your skills imo. imagine it like you are the coach of a sports team. you have to find your weaknesses, a way to fix them, and then set a plan. you record your teams progress until the meet the goal, then you either elevate the goal, or find something new to work on.


----------



## Krummhorn

My routine is pretty set for my practice sessions; the weekly preparation of service music for the weekend church services which continually evolves, so any notation of what I was going to work on would be fruitless. 

I keep, on a rotation basis, my standard performance repertoire in rotation (not every concert piece in that repertoire list is played every week) rehearsed as part of my practice routine. As for logs, I mentally know what I worked on last, and what needs more work. I am my own worst critic.


----------



## Guest

When I was playing my practice sessions of 1-2 hrs a day were always the same a warm up of 15-20min arpeggios etc, then old pieces that I wanted to try and perfect 'Ha Ha', then onto new stuff that I was learning, 90% of the time I had the Metronome going as I was practicing duets and larger and had to get the entry points right, in other words a normal type of practice, and no I never even thought of keeping a journal.


----------

